# Santa Rosa Beach area - Shore/wade fishing?



## jhillmn17 (May 14, 2013)

Hey guys and gals, first time here. Looks like I will be in town for a wedding in about a month and staying in Santa Rosa beach, inshore about a mile. What are the nearest/best places that i can wet a line. I would prefer to fish on the bay side for reds/trout/flounder if possible... but if there is no decent fishing in that area, then I can venture to the gulf side. I've been doing some prospecting on google maps and such, but can't seem to find any spots that i could park a car and go wade around and fish. Is this a bad area to try? somewhere easier to wade fish from?

Really kind of blind on this one, so any information/tips would help and would be greatly appreciated. Also going to try to take a gulf charter one day in hopes for some snapper/grouper action.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Point Washington, on Choctawhachee Bay and any points east of there are some of the best trout fishing east of Mobile Bay. I'm sure you can find plenty of places to park and wade over there.


----------



## jhillmn17 (May 14, 2013)

"Point Washington, on Choctawhachee Bay and any points east of there are some of the best trout fishing east of Mobile Bay. I'm sure you can find plenty of places to park and wade over there. "

Thanks for the info, i appreciate it. I was just looking on maps and are you more referring to the creeks in the area or the outer bay areas? 

Most water access looks to be private, any idea on good places to park?


----------



## jhillmn17 (May 14, 2013)

Thought i'd give this a bump to see if any new updates or suggestions for the area for next week.


----------



## jhillmn17 (May 14, 2013)

Can anyone point me in the direction of the nearest bait and tackle store to Santa Rosa Beach? I will need to stop and buy a license and will ask them some shore/wade fishing tips.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I think the closest place is Yellowfin Ocean Sports......or something like that. Its down near Grayton Beach. 

A couple other places you can try are by driving down East or West Hewitt Road. Just park at the end and you can wade out from there. I cant remember which Road exactly, one of them has the new Walmart on it and the other is just West of there but I fished it several times years ago.

Another place to try, is down by the bridge at 331 north or south side. I have never fished it but its a huge area and I am sure you could catch a limit of trout with out much effort.


----------



## jhillmn17 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for info, i will stop by that place when I get into town. 

I'll also check out your fishing spot suggestions and see what I can catch. 

I was looking at the 331 bridge on the southside as it looked like there were some turnoff's to park and walk the shore. Would you fish the east or west side of the bridge? I see the east side looks like it has a larger flat, but the east side looks like it has more weeds and potholes.


----------



## jhillmn17 (May 14, 2013)

looks like East Hewitt has the dead end at the water... West Hewitt seems to be more residential. Thanks for the tip on that. 

Also, how bad are the bugs down there this time of year??? Just was thinking if I will be fishing around dawn and dusk... that's probably when they will be the worst.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Go to Yellowfin, they will fix you up and get you sent in the right direction. They have locations at Watercolor, Seagrove Beach, and Grayton Beach. They stock beach and bay fishing gear. I work at the Watercolor store every day except for tues and wed. Ask for James, I'll be glad to help you get going in the bay. Access to a kayak or boat will open up a whole new world for you too.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

jhillmn17 said:


> Thanks for info, i will stop by that place when I get into town.
> 
> I'll also check out your fishing spot suggestions and see what I can catch.
> 
> I was looking at the 331 bridge on the southside as it looked like there were some turnoff's to park and walk the shore. Would you fish the east or west side of the bridge? I see the east side looks like it has a larger flat, but the east side looks like it has more weeds and potholes.


Everytime I go over the bridge there are a crap load of dolphins burnign up the mullet on the SW side. I would have to try and give it a look for redfish.

I would likely fish the eastside in the evening and the west side in the morning. That way the sun will be at your back.

Good luck and be sure to post a report. I work about 2 miles from there and keep saying I am going to put my boat in but never do.


----------



## jhillmn17 (May 14, 2013)

got back from my week in santa rosa/seaside beach area... not a whole lot to report, but here it goes. as far as bay fishing, did some fishing around the 331 bridge on the south side, between fishing along the shore and off the tip near the bridge spans, i never caught a single fish. I also did some wading off the end of CR283 and Ivy Lane, off 283 I caught one trout at about 18 inches, caught 3-4 catfish, and had one red sky right over my topwater. Oh yeah, and i got a jellyfish sting on my leg. Those sea nettles are thick in that area, surprised i only got one sting. no fish catches wading off Ivy lane.

After the jellyfish incident, i did the rest of my fishing from the beach in the mornings. fishing about 2 hours each morning from about 6:30-8:30am, we managed to catch about 30-40 ladyfish, about 50 blue runners, and 2 pomps. biggest being about 15 inches... all fish caught in the surf were caught on fishbites strips. Never caught a single catfish or shark, which i thought was pretty surprising, especially the catfish.

We also rented a pontoon boat out of destin for some fun and relaxing on crab island. Of course I didn't bring a rod with me and had red's behind the boat pretty much all day on the outgoing tide... figures! 

Thanks for the help and input from everyone. maybe next time i'll have a better trout/red bite... and less jellyfish!


----------

